# Weld back doors of a four door shut illegal?



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just like the topic says, would it be illegal to weld the back doors of my 4-door shut, and still be street-legal?

i would only be doing this if i dont get another car...........


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

no, you can do whatever you want with your car. the only problem i see here is that if you were to ever get into an accident and you have passengers that can't get out and as a result die. you would be held responsible. but, other than that knock yourself out


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

I agree, it would look hot, but might be kind of dangerous. Just do it and don't let anyone ride in your back seats. Better yet, take them out and put three Nitrous bottles in the back.


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

why?


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

why? why you ask?

To be different........... you always see done up 4-doors or 2-doors but not alot of 4-doors with the back doors welded up....

and NO, no1 would ever get in the back seat.........


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

I saw a picture of this. It looks funny. It looks like a 200sx with half a door on each side.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

It would be original. Don't you think?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

What is the difference of welded back doors and a two door? if you had the reclining seats that the two door has, then it would be virtualy the same. IMOP Although it would be cool to do that to your four door, it would be a waste of time to have one and do that, why dont you have a two door in the first place? Either way, cheers.


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

4-doors actually have shorter doors, so if u weld the back doors shut, it looks funky because of how short the front ones are.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I don't see the point unless you're going to make it into a full race car. Granted, it would be different. But why not just get a 2 door. Hell, trade your 4door in for an SE-R. That's what I'd do in this situation. But if that's what you wanna do, run with it.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, i don't see the point of welding the doors shut either. but, to each his own...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

DUKES OF HAZARD! DUKES OF HAZARD!!!!!!


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

would be koo....bigger back window...illusion of much more space...and more mid-rear surface area for you 'nos' and your 'greedy' sticker....and what-have-you


----------



## Skinny G (May 9, 2002)

Weld the back doors to the front, and make it one big bad-ass mother door.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

want unique? buy junkyard parts... SE-R front doors and re-fabricate your rear doors to fit behind them. You'd have to move the B-pillar (which would probably be a bee-yotch!), shave a few inches from the middle of the rear door; and cut down the glass in the rear window... not simple, but it would look strangely cool...

laugh at people when they look at your sentra and can't figure out what's wrong with it!


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Instead of welding them shut why don't you reverse the hinge and make it into suicide doors.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

Irons said:


> *Instead of welding them shut why don't you reverse the hinge and make it into suicide doors. *


now that would be super sweet.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how intensive is it to make them suicide style?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

There was this one car at the local car show that had them shut. But thats not all, he fiberglassed it all from the front to the back, to make it like wide body. If you just glanced at it while passing, youd have thought it was a 2 door. I couldnt tell you what car it was, cause it was fiberglassed up the wazoo. It looked really sweet though. I would second the suicide doors though.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

They sell suicide door kits. I just cant remember where......lol Try searching google.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

can anyone photoshop a b14 sentra with the doors welded to see what it would look like?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

autoloc they got lambo doors too


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

suicide doors are a fairly extensive mod, requires lock relocation, hinge relocation, the door handle components have to be run differently (cabling etc), not to mention having the old hinges unwelded and the new ones re-welded to the other side of the door. I wanna do it but Autoloc's kit is pretty expensive, and I dont know of any welders in the area that id entrust my car to.


----------



## JudgeTredd77 (Jun 6, 2003)

to whoever posted this originally: a buddy of mine just got his (cheap-ass) accord from the body shop. He welded the back doors shut and did a new green apple candy colored paint job on it. Trust me, for a honda, it looks sweeeet!!!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
If you weld the doors shut and then remove the wall between the trunk and the back seat you have a huge cargo hauler. Maybe sawzall the rear window and make it a hatchback.

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

sethwas said:


> * If you weld the doors shut and then remove the wall between the trunk and the back seat you have a huge cargo hauler. *


Cargo hauler, WTF!! It would become the Bass Master of Death
MUAHAHHA!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Check out this 4-door B13.. with a shaved rear door, so it looks like a 2 door. Notice the window rolls down 

http://www.overboost.com/pix.asp?image=./images/515/full/DSC_0279.jpg


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Bass master of death?
More like bass bowel master. (for those who have heard real deep bass, you knw what I mean).

That B13 looks pretty nice. Probably is fairly stiff for racing too with the b-c pillars completely welded together.

Seth


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

*now* i'm thinking...


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd go for suicide doors, cause come on, where would you spend friday nights without a back seat? That's where the magic happens, but then again sucide doors are hella expensive, had a guy from my school do it to a neon, it was pretty cool until you saw that it was a neon, i think he had his parents take out a loan to get it done too, dumb asses.


----------



## xemex13 (Feb 11, 2003)

well, the only way i am going to do it now (if i do) is if i get a new car within the next 8months ( hopefully a WRX) that way i could store it at home (i will be in columbus goin to college) and i when i came home i could work on the back doors being welded shut and other engine mods. maybe even a stage 3 turbo from ITS turbo.......if not i will mod my new car, owell, i will keep ya'll informed..................

later


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i wonder. why weld the backdoor shut.. if anything it will just add weight


----------



## white96se (Sep 5, 2002)

Welding the back doors shut is like doing it on a jetta. I am a fan of VW's and also nissans, actually im a fan of everything. On the VW forums you will come across a jetta coupe, which nothing but a 4 door jetta with golf rear quarter panels. It ia alot of work to do, very expensive i believe. What you would have to do first of all is get quarter panels from a 200sx, also may have to redo the back window glass, and also you could have people in the back it'd almost be the same as have a 200sx, jsut get the front seats from a 200 so they move back and forth on the rails.
Now if you were to do a sentra 2dr, it would look awesome i think, first of all no one has it, second of all itd look even sicker if you just keep it nice and clean. I'd tell you to do it b/c i would love to see it when it is done, also one other thing, itd take alot of time to complete and also alot of money to do. So id say do it!!!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw that Jetta in person too....very nice work they did to that car. But doing it will be very capital intensive as was said before....I'd look for sponsorship.


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*Ummm*

At least in Vermont you have to have the doors functional for state inspection. I am a certified inspector and the only way I see around your theory for inspection purposes is to not only weld them shut, but fill the seams and shave the rear handles to give the illusion of a door never being there...make sense?

-Jason


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

white96se, project X from vwvortex huh.


----------



## white96se (Sep 5, 2002)

Yea im really familiar with the jetta coupe. ive read about them, ive seen one in person, its alot of work but boy does it pay off, it looks super clean!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
THat Jetta Coupe (which actually makes the Jetta look like a mans car) was a florida job. Cost like double the price of a new car.

Seth


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

why would you need to go about swapping out all these panels. why couldnt you just simply weld it shut, grin it flush, and paint?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Because by welding you simply end up with a two-door with ridiculously short front doors, which looks goofy. You also leave the rear windows with the odd quarter window at the back, which few, if any, two doors have. The Jetta swapped Golf doors to make the proportions of the doors correct as if the vehicle actually was a two-door.


----------

